# Assorted Socket Cap Screws?



## Buggy Chief (Apr 16, 2017)

Where is the best place to buy quality low cost Assortment of Socket Cap screws.  I bought some form Horrible Freight and they are pathetic.  Tend to strip in the head due to not deep enough to receive hex wrench.  TIA!!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 16, 2017)

Hmm, quality & low cost. Usually those words don't mix. Low cost usually means low quality.

I bought a cheap set of set screws on Amazon or ebay or somewhere. I wasn't expecting much but the damn hex sockets weren't even close to being center or parallel with the screw.

I almost bought an assortment set from Mcmaster once, it's not cheap (inexpensive). I decided not to as I find myself using screws in many varying lengths. So I just buy a bulk pack of them in individual sizes when I need.

Assortment screw sets are like buying tap/die or endmill sets these days. You'll get junk unless you really pay for them. But if someone knows the answer to your question I'm interested too!


----------



## f350ca (Apr 16, 2017)

I recently set up an account through Fastenal. Can't believe their wholesale prices ! A box of 100 - 10-32 5/8 long was $4. 
Needed a pile of hot dipped carriage bolts , washers and nuts for the steam boat paddle wheels. 128 bolt / nut sets. The list price was $260, $5 less than low, whole sale was $60.
Apparently they have their own factories.

Greg


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 16, 2017)

rivercityindustrial on Ebay. Not sure what you define as cheap, but I have bought both the imperial and metric set and have no complaints whatsoever.

Edit: Not the assortments in the metal boxes. They have assortments in plastic boxes for around $50 ea. IIRC.


----------



## royesses (Apr 16, 2017)

Bolt depot has assortments. Do a search for assortments, they have bolt, screws, socket head etc in different materials. Here is one example:
https://www.boltdepot.com/US_assort...Assortments_Alloy_steel_black_oil_finish.aspx

High quality hardware is not inexpensive anymore.

Roy


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 16, 2017)

f350ca said:


> I recently set up an account through Fastenal. Can't believe their wholesale prices ! A box of 100 - 10-32 5/8 long was $4.
> Needed a pile of hot dipped carriage bolts , washers and nuts for the steam boat paddle wheels. 128 bolt / nut sets. The list price was $260, $5 less than low, whole sale was $60.
> Apparently they have their own factories.
> 
> Greg


INteresting.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 16, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> rivercityindustrial on Ebay. Not sure what you define as cheap, but I have bought both the imperial and metric set and have no complaints whatsoever.
> 
> Edit: Not the assortments in the metal boxes. They have assortments in plastic boxes for around $50 ea. IIRC.


I saw that on eBay and wondered if they were good quality!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 16, 2017)

I buy a lot from Ebay seller Lightningstainless.
Here is some 1/4-20. I bought 100 of the 3/4" and 1"
Good prices and being stainless I don't have to worry about rust.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-20-Sock...Qty-25-/231331421361?var=&hash=item7b89b47696


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 16, 2017)

Again, not sure what you consider "good quality" but the work fine for me and appear concentric with good threads and head.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 16, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> Again, not sure what you consider "good quality" but the work fine for me and appear concentric with good threads and head.


Anything better than Horrible Freight and less expensive than Lowes or Home Depot


----------



## dlane (Apr 16, 2017)

NOS, Garage sales / CL.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks Bill! I'm going to ask them for maybe a sample or order a small pack. If they are decent I'm going to order one of the big metal box sets. That's a really good deal if they are decent screws.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 16, 2017)

Down here where I live, we have a place, locally owned,  that has just about any bolt made in stock in just about any size you need.  They also have a lot of other industrial supplies, LPS, WS-40, Brake Clean, etc. too.  It's run by several women about my age.  They also have one side of the store devoted to a woman's taste.  So while you are shopping for bolts the wife or girl friend can be drooling over the stuff they like.


----------



## kvt (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok,  what is the name of that one,   We have a place here in SA that is Quality Fasteners    they also do stuff on the web,   I can walk in and purchase what I need in most instances.


----------



## Alan H. (Apr 16, 2017)

I am going to check out the Fastenal account idea!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 16, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Down here where I live, we have a place, locally owned,  that has just about any bolt made in stock in just about any size you need.  They also have a lot of other industrial supplies, LPS, WS-40, Brake Clean, etc. too.  It's run by several women about my age.  They also have one side of the store devoted to a woman's taste.  So while you are shopping for bolts the wife or girl friend can be drooling over the stuff they like.



That's pretty cool & funny at the same time! There's a couple of mom & pop shops that I go to that carries stuff thatbtge big box stores don't carry. Still retail prices though. 

I'd like to have a nice set on hand. It seems like I always need a size I don't have when the stores are closed.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 16, 2017)

I normally buy from Fastenal.  They have two stores within 10 miles of me.  But I have a rule:  "If I need one, then buy a box''.  I only buy in box quantities, that's how I keep my stock up for those weekend projects.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 16, 2017)

kvt said:


> Ok,  what is the name of that one,   We have a place here in SA that is Quality Fasteners    they also do stuff on the web,   I can walk in and purchase what I need in most instances.


It's called Gulf Bolt and Screw.  They also have a sister company across the street that deals in bearings, don't recall the name on that business.
I forgot the mention, they are very reasonable on their prices on the hardware stuff.  I just like it because the women know their bolts!  Better than most men do.


----------



## ch2co (Apr 16, 2017)

I have an Ace hardware store close to me, who buys bulk fasteners from McMaster Carr and resells them by the per each. Prices are marked up quite a bit, but
if I only need a few fasteners is much easier an cheaper than my ordering a full package from McMaster. Wide variety of types, materials, sizes even metric. 
I have just had so so luck with Fastenal's fasteners in terms of quality.  I've tried other hardware stores but to no avail, just junk. 
If I'm using a bunch of the same sizes and types, I go directly to McMaster Carr.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 16, 2017)

We have a terrific place here in bay area called Olander; they often give free samples if you just need one or two.  Fastenal is good but my local store is not as well stocked as some of their more distant stores. 
MS


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 17, 2017)

We have fazzios in south Jersey , bolts nuts washers up to 1/2" , were $1.00 @ pound, up to 1" $3.00 @ , stainless $3.00@ . But it's up to you to find the things you need. May be different now it's been awhile since I've been there.  I use to go there spend $20.00 and buy steel or aluminum even brass and more , besides the angle iron and shorts ,at a $1.@  still have bolts and nuts washers plus. 
 He's got everything there even machines.


----------



## Guv (Apr 17, 2017)

We have a builders warehouse here South Africa which belongs to the USA Walmart group, they have a election of Allan cap bolts,ht bolts,nuts,washers etc. also stainless steel bolts & nuts all in metric sizes from 3 to 12 mm. You pick what you need and they weigh them and pay as per weight. Very convenient and not expensive.
Willy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 17, 2017)

Speaking of fasteners by the pound, Tractor Supply has them by the pound, but they don't have socket head cap screws.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 17, 2017)

Albany County Fasteners has sets of socket cap screws for around $0.10 per screw:

https://www.albanycountyfasteners.com/Stainless-Steel-Fastener-Kits-Socket-Cap-Products-s/970.htm


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 17, 2017)

When you want a quality fastener you can count on look for Holo-Krome, or a distributor. 

http://www.holo-krome.com/


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 17, 2017)

Rustrp said:


> When you want a quality fastener you can count on look for Holo-Krome, or a distributor.
> 
> http://www.holo-krome.com/


Yeah, Fastenal is supposed to be the distributor for H-K.  
Used to buy them from a couple of Industrial suppliers years ago, Rex Supply out of Houston used to be one of them.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 17, 2017)

I agree. Holo Krome USA makes some of the best fasteners.  I buy USA HoloKrome on Ebay all the time.
MSC sells the USA Holo Krome SHCS in smaller lots. (Holo Krome USA is expensive). Fastenal does not sell small lots.
Camcar and Unbrako are also very good choices.
Holo Krome also has an import line,..not as well made.  And, beware: Holo Krome does not sell flat point set screws.
I've seen these on Ebay with a Holo Krome box.  Grind the cup points flat if needed.


----------



## kvt (Apr 17, 2017)

Never though to check Rex supply,  have one a few miles from the house.   Have been in there once or twice.    This one is not much to look at.


----------



## Splat (Apr 17, 2017)

A good deal at Fastenal? Surely you jest!   I've only bought things from them when extreme conditions applied. McMaster is my go-to but Ace Hardwares usually have a decent selection of fasteners and local.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 17, 2017)

Splat said:


> A good deal at Fastenal? Surely you jest!   I've only bought things from them when extreme conditions applied. McMaster is my go-to but Ace Hardwares usually have a decent selection of fasteners and local.


Fastenal should be called " last resort", I just checked  their price for 1oo pcs/box of 10-32" x  3/4" ,it was about $28, Travers charges $0.08 per screw. but not sure if it's the same quality.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 17, 2017)

There is two locally owned fastener places near me  That both have good quality and prices.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 17, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Fastenal should be called " last resort", I just checked  their price for 1oo pcs/box of 10-32" x  3/4" ,it was about $28, Travers charges $0.08 per screw. but not sure if it's the same quality.


Thats their list price, the last two boxes I got listed at $24, my price was $4. To get that price you need an account.

Greg


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 17, 2017)

f350ca said:


> Thats their list price, the last two boxes I got listed at $24, my price was $4. To get that price you need an account.
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg, I just registered with them online but haven't noticed a change in their prices yet, it might take 24 hours to take effect.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 17, 2017)

Registering doesn't seam to do anything Ken. With an account I phone in and they give me my  price. Most industrial supply places seam to work that way, guess they give different discounts to different people. ???

Greg


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 17, 2017)

That's good to know Greg, didn't know a phone call would make a difference, I'll call them Tomorrow and see what price they'll quote me for  10-32 and 5/16-18,(a box of each) if the price you paid is any indication I'll be paying half of the list price.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 18, 2017)

f350ca said:


> Registering doesn't seam to do anything Ken. With an account I phone in and they give me my  price. Most industrial supply places seam to work that way, guess they give different discounts to different people. ???
> 
> Greg


I ended up going to the store(the only one in our small city) and asked if I could open an account with them they said no but then they gave me a huge discount on a box of 100 #10-32 cap screws paid $7 and change instead of $24.,the list price on their site is nowhere near what they actually charge their walk in customers.


----------



## petertha (Apr 18, 2017)

Fellow Canucks. I had a similar sticker shock with Fastenal & it looked like it was box type quantities anyway. So I figured may as well go to Travers & combine it with any other tooling needs & flat rate 8.95 or whatever the shipping is. What I like about KBC is same offerings, same flat rate shipping, but they will sell onsey-twoseys at slight odd-lot markup. But well worth it for me. I'll never use up 100 setscrews of a specific size in a lifetime. But my projects may requires any number of 6 different lengths so nice to have 10 of each.

This brings me to Spaenaur. I set up account over the phone recently, very extensive product line, but I'm guessing also box quantities. I have not ordered yet. Any experience with them?
https://spaenaur.com/

To my USA metal-head brothers, I am green with envy at the number of great resource you have.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 18, 2017)

petertha said:


> Fellow Canucks. I had a similar sticker shock with Fastenal & it looked like it was box type quantities anyway. So I figured may as well go to Travers & combine it with any other tooling needs & flat rate 8.95 or whatever the shipping is. What I like about KBC is same offerings, same flat rate shipping, but they will sell onsey-twoseys at slight odd-lot markup. But well worth it for me. I'll never use up 100 setscrews of a specific size in a lifetime. But my projects may requires any number of 6 different lengths so nice to have 10 of each.
> 
> This brings me to Spaenaur. I set up account over the phone recently, very extensive product line, but I'm guessing also box quantities. I have not ordered yet. Any experience with them?
> https://spaenaur.com/
> ...


I buy from Travers all the time the only negative comment I have against them is their minimum purchase of $70  but as you said Canadians should and do feel lucky to have companies like Travers doing business up here ,they do offer  reasonable prices and flat shipping.
with our small population compared to the US,we're not doing too bad.


----------



## Steve Peterson (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't want to bother with calling Fastenal to check the price of everything I need.  It would make me feel like the old days at the auto parts store.  The store has several price categories and you never know which category you are going to be charged.

If I only need a single size, I usually can find it fairly cheap on Ebay with free shipping.  I have not yet been disappointed in the quality.  If I need several sizes, I will go to McMaster.  The prices are reasonable and it usually only costs around $6 for shipping.  And it should be there in 1-2 days.

Steve


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve Peterson said:


> ....................  If I need several sizes, I will go to McMaster.  The prices are reasonable and it usually only costs around $6 for shipping.  And it should be there in 1-2 days.
> 
> Steve


McMaster-Carr has socket head cap screw assortments, too.  Not too badly priced, either.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 19, 2017)

Splat said:


> A good deal at Fastenal? Surely you jest!   I've only bought things from them when extreme conditions applied. McMaster is my go-to but Ace Hardwares usually have a decent selection of fasteners and local.



I recently got some stuff at Fastenal for a good deal. I needed some parts and they were comparable to internet pricing. I was surprised.  Plus no shipping, no waiting.


----------



## RichardDeptris (Apr 19, 2017)

Do not harbor hate for harbor freight!  I bought a set of 106 imperial Allen head cap screws of varying sizes and lengths for well under $6 with a 20% coupon. I wish they had a metric set, since it is what I mostly need.

http://t.harborfreight.com/106-piece-allen-head-cap-screw-set-67586.html

While you're there, pick up this 60 piece tap and die set.  It is highly rated and I personally certify it as a quality product. These are as good or better than many higher end brands like Irwin. Thankfully, they skimped the tap and die holders instead of the taps and dies.  Buy a better set and throw out the included ones.

http://t.harborfreight.com/60-piece-sae-metric-tap-and-die-set-35407.html




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petertha (Apr 19, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I buy from Travers all the time the only negative comment I have against them is their minimum purchase of $70


KBC is only $25 min.  
http://www.kbctools.ca/content.aspx?file=customerpages/termsofsale.htm


----------



## blu73 (Apr 22, 2017)

If there is a fastener wholesaler in your area, it may be worth checking them out.  Within one mile of a Fastenal outlet, I found a wholesaler who charged me less than half what Fastenal wanted for the same screw.  The wholesaler also gave me a free sample of a fastener that I wasn't sure of so I could see if I could make it work on the project I have going on.  Do a little shopping and legwork and you may find a local full service supplier with attractive prices.  The one I ended up dealing with didn't even need any sort of account.


----------



## compressorguy (Apr 22, 2017)

f350ca said:


> I recently set up an account through Fastenal. Can't believe their wholesale prices ! A box of 100 - 10-32 5/8 long was $4.
> Needed a pile of hot dipped carriage bolts , washers and nuts for the steam boat paddle wheels. 128 bolt / nut sets. The list price was $260, $5 less than low, whole sale was $60.
> Apparently they have their own factories.
> 
> Greg


What are their requirements for an account?  I used to deal with them at work and got the discount when I needed anything for home, but now that I am retired the prices are astronomical.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Apr 22, 2017)

Up til now, I've used Bolt Depot but their shipping always gets me.  I'll double or triple the quantities I need and still end up paying more for shipping than the hardware.  

Their service is great, I get stuff quickly, and the quality of the hardware seems really good to me, but they're becoming a last resort place.  

Is Fastenal good on shipping?  I know order prep and shipping are real costs for a company, don't get me wrong, but $7 shipping on 3 or $4 worth of hardware is hard to take.  

I just ordered a handful of stuff from MSC.  I needed two 10-32x5/8 flat head screws and four 1/8" spring pins.  I would have been happy to buy 25 of each.  Instead, I had to buy 100 of each, and the kicker is they shipped me 90 spring pins from Atlanta and had to send 10 from Nevada.  I would have bought the 10 by themselves, if I could have.


----------



## blu73 (Apr 22, 2017)

The last time I checked with Fastenal, their shipping was a flat $10 on any order up to $100.  After the $100 point was reached, shipping is 10 percent of the amount of the order.  Seems kind of steep to me.  Every once in a while, an item on the Grainger site is shown to have free shipping to a local outlet where you would then pick it up.  I don't know how they decide which items ship free, so that's a real crapshoot.  As I said earlier, do the shopping around and sometimes you can make out pretty well on quality and price.


----------



## tennsmith (Apr 22, 2017)

Buggy Chief said:


> Where is the best place to buy quality low cost Assortment of Socket Cap screws.  I bought some form Horrible Freight and they are pathetic.  Tend to strip in the head due to not deep enough to receive hex wrench.  TIA!!



I don't think they have assortments, per se...but I use Allen's Fasteners out of Phoenix, AZ.  Reasonable prices on fasteners and he doesn't charge exorbitant shipping prices.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 22, 2017)

I've made my own assortments of socket head cap screws and bolts using these storage cabinets.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tool-Box-Or...id=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=252871477726

I have on hand sizes from 1/4" to 5/8" using these.  I also have one for nuts and another one for washers.  The only reason for doing this was the accumulation of nearly 35 years worth of bolts, nuts, socket head cap screws.

They sure are handy!  And where I live, you can't afford to go to town every time you need one!


----------



## LarryJ (Apr 22, 2017)

roadie33 said:


> I buy a lot from Ebay seller Lightningstainless.
> Here is some 1/4-20. I bought 100 of the 3/4" and 1"
> Good prices and being stainless I don't have to worry about rust.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-20-Sock...Qty-25-/231331421361?var=&hash=item7b89b47696



I have bought from them, as well as 2 other eBay sellers, Albany County Fasteners and Marine Bolt Supply.  I try to go locally.  In SoCal, it was Ababba Bolt.  Here in Oregon, it was Sasco Fasteners, but their prices tripled in the last few years for some reason, and they're the same as the overpriced hardware stores now.  I recommend finding your local bolt wholeseller.

The guy who touted Fastenal must have found a guy who transposed digits, because they wanted $187 for three 55 gallon drums lids and straps.  I ended up mail ordering them from Minnesota for $66, delivered UPS, which was still outrageous, IMHO.  _Lids_, not drum/lid/strap sets.  Their hardware prices were usually a buck something apiece, so after the 2nd trip there, I stopped using them completely.

Note to OP:  Buggy, make sure you're not buying low-profile SHCS.  They have a much shallower hex depression.  HF is probably both cheap _and_ low-profile.


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm sure glad I'm a good scrounger ---I will never have to buy any socket head cap screws--I've collected several hundred pounds of assorted high quality cap screws, flat head, low profile head, button head  and shoulder bolts--they sure come in handy--most of mine came from Mc Master and Fastenal---mostly grade eights---Dave


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 23, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I've made my own assortments of socket head cap screws and bolts using these storage cabinets.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tool-Box-Organizer-Portable-Garage-Storage-Cabinet-Small-Parts-Chest-Stanley-New/182421906697?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40130&meid=15956a737e474c189e2905890a617ca0&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=252871477726
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, I just bought the same Stanley organizer for the same purpose , perfect for different sizes of bolts, machine screws etc. Stanley as you know has different models of these organizers ,I really like the one with very small plastic containers inside for set screws,washers,split cotter pins.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 23, 2017)

Ebay has Holo Krome fasteners listed.  I don't usually buy 100 fasteners at a time, and Holo Krome is expensive, so I search out the deals
and buy smaller lots. I even asked one seller if he would sell smaller lots and he agreed. (all I needed was 5). The quality fasteners engage better
and will last much longer. I got tired of my Allen keys sticking or slipping with cheap SHCS.  So I built up an assortment of Holo Krome fasteners
as I needed them.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 23, 2017)

I bought a box of 100 cap screws  for $7 from Fastenal, the brand is Holo Krome but they are made in Taiwan.I didn't know it was a well known brand.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 23, 2017)

Holo Krome is sold in hardware stores in the US too, box stores also have em'
you only seem to get a few fasteners and they seem kinda expensive for the amount given.
but i guess it's better than getting a great deal and then get stuck with 150 1/2"-20 steel lock nuts that you may not ever need to use


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Apr 23, 2017)

Much to my surprise, I looked up Fastenal online and they have a store in town.  Grainger does, too, but the last time I looked for hardware I could pick up there it was very hit or miss.  

I'll have to go visit my Fastenal store.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 23, 2017)

Remember, Holo Krome has two series; Import and USA made.  You can tell by the box color and price. 
I've gotten great deals for Holo Krome USA 100 piece boxes,  I use so many type of fasteners but in small amounts.
I also buy from BoltDepot.com. You can buy one or a thousand, most are Import but I don't always need an expensive fastener.


----------

